# Bring back - Thumbs UP & Thumbs DOWN



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

bring back thumbs up and thumbs down - the suggestions tivo producing is pure GARBAGE - Let the user control it


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CMH said:


> bring back thumbs up and thumbs down - the suggestions tivo producing is pure GARBAGE - Let the user control it


Been gone for a good time now. There not coming back To be clear also no one from TiVo checks these forums


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

There's thumbs up and down in the TiVo Stream app? Click "Rate" then pick an up or down


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

compnurd said:


> Been gone for a good time now. There not coming back To be clear also no one from TiVo checks these forums


Actually they are on the Tivo Stream 4K. If you click on a show, there is a rate option underneath the description. If you click on that it shows thumbs up or down which you can select. IMO they require too many clicks, but it's possible to do. I'm assuming they impact the suggestions, but that's a black box.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

cybergrimes said:


> There's thumbs up and down in the TiVo Stream app? Click "Rate" then pick an up or down


not good enough - bring back the buttons so we can easily rate any show or movie we want without endless clicks


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

compnurd said:


> Been gone for a good time now. There not coming back To be clear also no one from TiVo checks these forums


and shows how backwards management is - getting rid of the buttons that set tivo apart and ignoring these forums for suggestions - cause of the managements sheer arrogance - most management in all companies are out to lunch

99% of people in management with a degree don't have a clue how to run a business - give me people with business sense who said screw college - like COL SANDERS - DAVE THOMAS AND MANY OTHERS


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CMH said:


> and shows how backwards management is - getting rid of the buttons that set tivo apart and ignoring these forums for suggestions - cause of the managements sheer arrogance - most management in all companies are out to lunch
> 
> 99% of people in management with a degree don't have a clue how to run a business - give me people with business sense who said screw college - like COL SANDERS - DAVE THOMAS AND MANY OTHERS


Or they could have data showing the majority of the user base doesn't use it so they got rid of it These forums are the niche part of there user base. MSO users outnumber there retail base 10-1. They do what the cable company's want them to do. If your expecting otherwise you are sorely disappointed. I would return your stream and go back to roku


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

compnurd said:


> Or they could have data showing the majority of the user base doesn't use it so they got rid of it These forums are the niche part of there user base. MSO users outnumber there retail base 10-1. They do what the cable company's want them to do. If your expecting otherwise you are sorely disappointed. I would return your stream and go back to roku


they don't listen to their user base - that's been established - they only follow a book and make poor decisions

my goodness it took them how many years to get into streaming ?

if they keep these bonehead decisions up they will become the SEARS of digital
entertainment - was 1st to the dance but forgot how to adapt cause had poor management and failed to adapt in a timely fashion

they got rid of the buttons because some goof thought it was holding back tivo - it made them different than other dvr's and companies did not want that - so tivo complied

all the while ignoring customers and ignoring common sense of who would want be able rate and only watch shows they like or are similar to what they like in the easiest fashion

after all advertising is going to target advertising so who of course would want a way to be able make the target more obvious - smart people would - so that why tivo got rid of it - they are not making smart decisions


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

CMH said:


> they don't listen to their user base - that's been established - they only follow a book and make poor decisions
> 
> my goodness it took them how many years to get into streaming ?
> 
> ...


Stop buying the product and go somewhere else? Problem solved.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

smark said:


> Stop buying the product and go somewhere else? Problem solved.


nope - i speak the facts - if you don't like it - then you don't have to read my posts


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Been gone for a good time now. There not coming back To be clear also no one from TiVo checks these forums


Nope, Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down, and Suggestions, are still there and working well on the TiVo DVRs, under the TE3 UI.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> Nope, Thumbs Up and Thumbs Down, and Suggestions, are still there and working well on the TiVo DVRs, under the TE3 UI.


Lol. Caveat


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

smark said:


> Stop buying the product and go somewhere else? Problem solved.


Why do they when you can create needless topics and rant online


----------

